# v-drum sander or belt sander



## jscote (Mar 11, 2013)

I am looking at getting either a belt sander or a v-drum sander but I'm not sure what one would be best.. I just have a small shop to which I enjoy wood crafting. 
Any opinions on what you would suggest for a woodworker wannabe lol.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Which models/brand.

Hand held / bench top / floor mounted?


----------



## jscote (Mar 11, 2013)

Bench top


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Two different tools with two different uses. 
I use my 30" V sander to flatten boards before gluing them face to face to make thick slabs for trays and band saw boxes. It is impossible (at least for me) to get perfectly flat boards with a belt sander. And, my planer is only a 13". Even when they go through the planer, I still use the V sander. You'd be surprised how the sander can even out planed wood that you'd assume was flat. 
Another use is evening out rails and stile joints in flat panel doors. Much quicker and better than other methods, IMHO. 
Finally, it's a great tool for sanding end grain cutting boards that you definitely don't want to put through a planer.
BTW, even a smaller V sander with the motor attached is fairly heavy. Mine's mounted on a cart. I wouldn't relish lifting it off and on a bench.


----------



## jscote (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you Gene.
Those are some points I thought about and considering I do not currently own a planner the v-drum could temporarily help with minor planning.. but what's the outlook on the belt sander. (Table mounted)


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm confused. Not a state I'm unfamiliar with.:laughing:
When I read "belt sander", I'm thinking of the hand held tool. Not a stationary one. 
Are you referring to a "Drum" Sander, or maybe an edge sander?


----------



## jscote (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes lol.. I wasn't quite sure what the proper name of it was but considering it is literally a sanding belt, I assumed it was called a belt sander. 

Either way, I want it stationary. But I just don't know what one would be best for a beginner woodwork.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A "V" sander kit from Stockroom supply would be less expensive and would give you some experience. A 30" "V" sand would be FAR less expensive than a 30" closed sided (the most accurate type) drum sander. 
A "V" sander flattens one side of the work piece but is not designed to do thicknessing work like a drum sander. 
A drum sander will not replace a planer or jointer. 
Which one? It all depends on the kind of woodwork you will do. 
I've had both. I found that I did not need the drum sander for my work.
Hope this helps.
A planer and jointer would be on my list as two of the first power tools I'd buy, after a table saw.


----------



## jscote (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanx for the help.. I'll get the v sander on table top and start with that. Thank you


----------

